# Sharp enough?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I sharpened my 1/2" chisel last night, and was using a paper towel to clean the edges. The towel was crumpled up and a crease got caught in the chisel and ripped, exposing my thumb. The chisel went right in.

Is the chisel sharp enough yet?

Probably :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ouch!!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Heh ... that's what I said. 

OK, maybe it was a different word. 

I also learned the hard way to be REALLY careful starting a cut if you use one of those new "triple bevel" hand saws. those things go into the skin way too easy. If the saw jumps and your finger is in the landing zone, watch out.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am recalling your comment on not wanting to use power tools because they could send you to the ER.

You are now experiencing hand tools are not zero risk. :icon_smile:

I hope the cut only needed Neosporin and a band-aid.

Decades ago in the age of slotted screws, I had some of my worst cuts with the flat bladed screwdriver slipping off the screw and into the other hand and this was hand driven screw.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The likelihood of loosing body parts is reduced when using hand tools vs power tools; but sharp things can hurt you. I keep a big box of bandages on the book shelf in the shop. It helps to keep stains off the wood.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, i have a box of bandaids and neosporin in the garage.

And you are right on both counts, Dave. I have always known that hand tools can hurt you; a mishap with a hand tool can require a bandaid which is a heck of a lot better than a trip to the ER.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> I keep a big box of bandages on the book shelf in the shop. It helps to keep stains off the wood.


:laughing:

I do the same thing. I usually don't even notice a small cut or a scrape until I start seeing stains on the wood. I've got one of those old metal BandAid boxes in my wall cabinet that I keep stocked with a tube of triple antibiotic and bandages.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I have a plaque given to me that was purchased in the St. Louis airport years ago. 

It reads* " With these two rules to live by you've purt near got-er skinned, never whittle towards yourself and don't spit against the wind".*
Haven't cut myself in 30 years but sometimes I forget about that wind thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> I have a plaque given to me that was purchased in the St. Louis airport years ago.
> 
> It reads " With these two rules to live by you've purt near got-er skinned, never whittle towards yourself and don't spit against the wind".
> Haven't cut myself in 30 years but sometimes I forget about that wind thing. :thumbsup:


When you get old, your skin gets thin and more easily damaged. There are times that I have no idea why I'm bleeding.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> When you get old, your skin gets thin and more easily damaged. There are times that I have no idea why I'm bleeding.


Yes Sir, if I live long enough maybe modern medicine and chem companies will develop a pill called_ - SKIN THICKENER_ - . But they better hurry before I bump, scrape and bleed to death. :laughing:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Part of the reason that I wear leather gloves. Mostly for the cold shop, cold tools and vibration.

Somewhere on this planet is a factory which makes the diabolical little flush-cutting dowel saws that you can buy from Lee Valley. At the end of every shift, all the workers leave with big smiles on their faces. Why, you ask?

They are imagining the next woodie that over-cuts a dowel/peg and keeps that saw motion going right into the side of a finger.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> Yep, i have a box of bandaids and neosporin in the garage.
> 
> And you are right on both counts, Dave. I have always known that hand tools can hurt you; a mishap with a hand tool can require a bandaid which is a heck of a lot better than a trip to the ER.



Sorry to hear about your finger Chris.

Unfortunately, I'm here to say hand tools can certainly require more than a bandaid.

I had reconstructive surgery on my left hand - two flexor tendons in my index finger were severed by a quick short slip of a mortice chisel.

Just a small clean penetration that bleed like a bugger cost me 4 months or rehab and over $30k in surgery.

Just a friendly reality check from a guy who cares bout ya'll - learn safe tool techniques!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

firemedic said:


> two flexor tendons in my index finger were severed by a quick short slip of a mortice chisel.
> 
> Just a small clean penetration that bleed like a bugger cost me 4 months or rehab and over $30k in surgery.


now THERE is a real ouch!

i'm sure there are lots of things i do that are not as safe as they should be. and some that i don't even realise yet that they are not safe.

can anyone point me to a good place that discusses proper hand tool usage?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> I have a plaque given to me that was purchased in the St. Louis airport years ago.
> 
> It reads " With these two rules to live by you've purt near got-er skinned, never whittle towards yourself and don't spit against the wind".
> Haven't cut myself in 30 years but sometimes I forget about that wind thing. :thumbsup:


Chris,

This largely covers it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> now THERE is a real ouch!
> 
> i'm sure there are lots of things i do that are not as safe as they should be. and some that i don't even realise yet that they are not safe.
> 
> can anyone point me to a good place that discusses proper hand tool usage?


No matter how long you've been hand tooling you are going to still get nicked up. My hands are like leather but the corner of a freshly jointed hardwood board will still slice em open if I run my palm against it with enough force (don't ask).

The biggest thing I stress with chisels is the two hands rule. When using a chisel there are only two places your hands should be - both on the chisel or one on the the chisel and one on the mallet. The incident I mentioned about is because I broke that rule.

This obviously also implies that you must have good hold downs for your work. You should not have to support the work piece with one hand while working with another - thats when accidents happen.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think Chris passed on a jinx.

I was just sharpening a turning skew, had it in a jig and being sharpened by hand on a diamond plate.

I like to remove the metal filings to see progress. The skew was in the left hand, the paper towel was on the left side, reached over with the right hand and managed to catch the point of the skew on my thumb.

Just a small nick, just enough to draw tiny amount of blood, but a good reminder to be aware of where the edge of the tool is at all times.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chicks digs scars, pain is temporary, glory is forever. I cut myself all the time. 
I keep band aids in my wallet. Its always my left hand that gets cut up. 
Hope your injury Heals up quick Chris. And you to Dave.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I've recently learned that Papercuts in the office are obnoxious but cuts from the Edge of a freshly jointed board are another whole level.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I think Chris passed on a jinx.
> 
> I was just sharpening a turning skew, had it in a jig and being sharpened by hand on a diamond plate.
> 
> ...


Sorry! Mine was a small cut too, just enough to be annoying and draw a little blood.


----------



## craigilee1877 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is my first post, but let me say you guys have tons of great advice. Due to a recent fight with a skil saw to my trigger finger (saw-1, me-0), I am beginning to lean more toward hand tools. My carpenter uncle's advice to me: if you're going to be dumb/clumsy, you must ALWAYS be tough!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to be the contrarian here. Chris, if you hit your finger on the chisel and it's still attached it ISN'T SHARP ENOUGH! 

Kidding obviously. There are a lot of techniques for handtools all designed to work safely. Every operation is different to some degree so if you have specific questions ask away. Best advise has been given, two hands on the chisel or keep the other one out of the way or occupied. (Same for working on eletrical panels). Clamp your work so it isn't shifting all over when sawing or chiseling. If it doesn't feel safe stop. Check edge sharpness by cutting paper, not fondling the edge. Be careful where you hold your plane (skew rabbet sliced me good and didn't even see the danger).


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I am recalling your comment on not wanting to use power tools because they could send you to the ER.
> 
> You are now experiencing hand tools are not zero risk. :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


Thoe only tools I have ever hurt myself with were handsaws. :thumbsup: Imagine some blood on that thumb.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 20, 2012)

Never could sharpen chisels or knives that sharp by hand. I went and got a Tormek system. Well they give you a generous amount of band-aids with the kit . After using them up and then some I finally got me a pair of Kevlar gloves.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

This is very new to me still, and all I used is a two-sided oil stone from Home Depot.

I guess Paul Sellers is a good teacher. I don't have the diamond stones like he has, nor do I have the leather/chromium-oxide polishing thing going either, so I'm sure it can be even sharper. 

I did however get a few flat ceramic tiles and some 400/800 grit wet/dry paper. i'll try that next.

In any case, I have never had chisels this sharp.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

*Old stupid habits die hard*

before i started doing this alot, i would do stupid things like use my left hand to help secure the piece when cleaning it up with a chisel with the right.

i know it is a stupid bad habit that i am working to break.

today i was doing that (again!), and the chisel slipped, and ...

yep. i cut my palm. it was not a bad cut again, and more evidence for the argument to break my bad habits!

back when the chisels weren't very sharp, the consequences were less severe.

 :lol:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I do recall seeing something about a two hand rule a few post ago... :huh:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I do recall seeing something about a two hand rule a few post ago... :huh:


Lol me too. Sorry Chris, just laughing cause I've been there too. Too many scars prove it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Last summer I attended a dovetail class with Rob Cosman. At one point he was cleaning between tails holding the work piece in one hand and the chisel in the other. With several health care providers in the audience (myself included) we asked about the safety of such practice. His response was "hold the chisel in such a manner that only exposes as much of the blade as you are willing to have penetrate flesh" :blink: and proceded to show us that he had about 1/4" of blade exposed. Still not the greatest idea.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The only time that I have cut myself with a chisel, is when trying to hand hold the work piece. Nothing adds to safety like a well designed hold down system.


----------

